
Recommendation of Making Indie App - Some things I have learned while making App - mmoto
https://medium.com/a-little-better-than-yesterday/recommendation-of-making-indie-app-fe679c19954f
======
tlarkworthy
Isn't Todo apps grotesquely over saturated. How do you feed yourself?

~~~
mmoto
Thanks for comment. As you said. I don't know whether I make a living, too.

However, I think that This App is different from other ToDo App. Because
Taskflow is enable to sort out tasks in order. e.g.
[https://taskflow.jp/public/projects/bde5bdd2-7ea5-4667-8d33-...](https://taskflow.jp/public/projects/bde5bdd2-7ea5-4667-8d33-bb3a08d97efb)

If you are interested, please try it!

~~~
tlarkworthy
I am totally satisfied by kanbanflow which is PWA so I can use on mobile (when
inspiration strikes) and desktop (when I actually do work). I am able to
reorder tasks too via drag and drop so I don't see your USP

------
mmoto
Some things I have learned while making App

